# Steve Irwin R.I.P



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yesterday marked the two year death of a great man named steve irwin

Rest in peace Steve u were a great man

and god bless his family


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn ! It's been that long ? I still watch him on TV but it's just not the same without seeing new episodes. The world is not the same anymore with Steve gone from this earth.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

My daughter loves to watch HIS daughter, Bindi, on her show Bindi the Jungle Girl. She has a lot of clips of him on there. It's sad that he didn't get to see her grow up to carry on his work.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow, seems like it was just yesterday he died. Scary how time goes by that fast.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP steve

its kinda harsh, cuz my lil cousin always says to her parents that she wants to meet steve irwin, and they dont have the heart to tell her


----------

